# Vpx Paradeca/decavar/aromadex?



## criticalmass_12 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey everyone.

I am thinking about doing paradeca and decavar stack

now after i finish this stack I should take Aromadex? 

Im trying to get this straight.

Basically im going for all muscle mass on this.  later i will do a ripping cycle again.

What do you recommend for nice mass without tons of fat.  I want some mass ... I am currently Built already..cut...8 pack all that stuff  im 5 9 202 right now.

how many CC's and what stack should i do? 

and anyone know any cycle information?  For this stuff?

I have tons of questions sorry.  Should i USE 1-TEST? instead of one of the enhancers above?  I plan on only stacking TWO THINGS...then taking anti est aromadex.   *does aromadex even work?* thanks for the feedback everyone

CM


----------



## andyo (Feb 17, 2004)

You should take the Aromadex throughout the cycle. 

The Deca/Paradeca, should be taken( according to label) 
2 cc of each 3x per day. 

Hope this helps


----------



## bigswole30 (Feb 17, 2004)

There is no need to take Aromadex during the cycle. Use it for PCT. IMHO, I would go with 1-T-PCE over Decavar.


----------



## tomas101 (Feb 17, 2004)

why would u use it during your cycle.that would take away from gains that could be made


----------



## plouffe (Feb 17, 2004)

I don't like VPX. Quality stuff, but I am cheap.


----------



## BruceWayNE (Feb 17, 2004)

I took paradeca and decavar. Had good gains. Though I didn't like the prices. Funny thing is I was unaware of pct so I took nothin' afterwards, but I had no problems. Guess I got lucky.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 17, 2004)

PCT isn't a necessity... it just helps your body get it's natural test levels in balance quickly.... PCT can help you keep your gains so you don't suffer from low test levels once you quit with the PH's or steroids....


----------



## criticalmass_12 (Feb 17, 2004)

What exactly is PCT?

thank you all.


----------



## criticalmass_12 (Feb 17, 2004)

ok so do 1-TEST and paradeca?  and then use aromadex AFTER i finish the cycle to regain my normal test and cut estrogen?


----------



## criticalmass_12 (Feb 17, 2004)

well I had used 1-TU from nutrex before and it surpressed my test after..big time..and my sexual drive SUCKED with it.  didnt even think about sex..when normally im a nympho..plus on top of that.   estrogen was way to high on ..it gyno..could of been a HUGE issue..since i only did one cycle 6week..and it started to show.  scary shit. im normal now..but omg..its scary to see signs of gyno.

so ya..now im looking into this VPX..cuz i ve been used clenbutx for awhile liquid..and that stuff makes u high on life..plus i cut easily..so i stay shredded.  either way its all good..but since I konw Clenbutx works..i wanted to see all this prostoroid stuff..cuz it seems VPX yes pricy..but i dont buy from MANuFACTURER....works well...whats your take on that?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> I don't like VPX. Quality stuff, but I am cheap.



agreed, all you're paying for are their numerous full spread ads in muscle mags like MD.

you can get the same quality of PH's and "steroids" with other brands. i.e. Dermabolics.


----------



## criticalmass_12 (Feb 17, 2004)

I think i get VPX fairly cheap, i dont buy off their website.  

i want your honest opinions

for example

manufacturer:  1-TEST (480 cc)  $199.95
me:  149.95

man: paradeca 279.95 (480cc)
me: 138.95

man: devavar (240cc) 169.95
me 83.50

decent prices? compared to manufacturer?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2004)

I just love those "steroid like" names they use. 

you definitely get good prices, but it's still high, bulknutrition is not that much higher than the prices you listed:
http://www.bulknutrition.com/?manufacturers_id=45

plus, you can get better results with transdermals (and better prices):
http://www.bulknutrition.com/?manufacturers_id=86


----------



## criticalmass_12 (Feb 17, 2004)

LOL i know the steroid names are great huh LOL  ....i dont do any shooting..so i guess this is my only option lol!!! ...i just have to make sure I have the anti est ready..for these hormones im guessing lol

not sure but...hey it doesnt hurt.


----------

